# Testosterone issue? Help



## nhraracer (Sep 11, 2020)

Hello all! Not sure this is the right place so sorry! I’m 32 and was blindsided by a divorce (she left for someone else) when I was 30 to someone I had been with for over 10 years. (You can probably find my original post). I was overweight and am now down about 85lbs and almost don’t look the same lol. I do feel better about myself for sure. When my ex wife left it was a large self esteem blow for sure and I had no sex drive for months and months and wasn’t interested in dating anyone for the longest time. So recently I have been talking to someone for awhile and we met and had sex. The first time seemed to have went well and then we went to try again I had issues (keeping it up). She was very good/understanding about it and didn’t make me feel bad about it. Is this something that overtime will fix itself? I did take a testosterone test and my levels were low.
Also, my ex wife had a low libido so we didn’t have sex a lot and I got used to that and her not really initiating sex much at all.
Thanks for the help


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Get your T tested by a competent urologist. Some soldiers are coming back from war with T levels below 100. Normal is 1200. Damn vaccines.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Sfort said:


> Get your T tested by a competent urologist. Some soldiers are coming back from war with T levels below 100. Normal is 1200. Damn vaccines.


If you are measuring testosterone in ng/dL, then 1200 ng/dL would be above the top of the normal range usually listed. Some medical sources use a range of 300 ng/dL-1100 ng/dL, others 300 ng/dL-750 ng/dL.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

over the years I see a lot posts about T and many say get it tested by an expert and not your Dr , 
Is that the reading of the test is not simple , 
Is it that the US men are more prone to low T from diet or lifestyle or other as we seem to get a lot more from US posting about this 

Some years ago I went to my Dr was feeling low and he got test done came back low in vit D3 it for someone that works outside in the sun was strange , then a year later more tests all was ok so I asked him to test for T 
he looked at me like as if why and said we add that in as well and came back normal , 
is it that we have different ways of testing or don't think it is important ,that this side of the pond we don't seem to be a worried about T


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Julie's Husband said:


> If you are measuring testosterone in ng/dL, then 1200 ng/dL would be above the top of the normal range usually listed. Some medical sources use a range of 300 ng/dL-1100 ng/dL, others 300 ng/dL-750 ng/dL.


A hundred years ago, when most work was outside and men got more exercise than they do now, T levels were (believed to be) in the 1200 range. There is medical evidence suggesting that 1200 is normal. My source of information is a doctor who administers BHRT treatment for hundreds of patients. I'm not a medical doctor.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

I posted recently about my own explorations in testosterone and got some very useful responses. They are very detailed, as far as measuring levels and regimens so you may want to check that thread out. 

I will say that I am almost 51 and was totally different in my early 30s--- AND that when i first started dating after my divorce I had some issues with being with a new person. Those worked themselves out over time and I believe it was just stress/psychological.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

Spend some time and find a urologist or clinic that is good with men’s testosterone. It will take some research because most aren’t. 
If they want you to take a shot once a week or once every two weeks find someone else. If they want to prescribe an estrogen inhibitor walk away. 
Get your total testosterone, free testosterone and shbg checked. They all are important. Good luck in your journey.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

In my opinion, a level of 300 is low even if you are 100 years old. My urologist says 600 is the minimum he likes to see.

But the higher your testosterone, the higher your red blood cell count is going to be. You have to donate blood or take meds if your rbc gets too high.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Deepsouthdude said:


> Spend some time and find a urologist or clinic that is good with men’s testosterone. It will take some research because most aren’t.
> If they want you to take a shot once a week or once every two weeks find someone else. If they want to prescribe an estrogen inhibitor walk away.
> Get your total testosterone, free testosterone and shbg checked. They all are important. Good luck in your journey.


How often should you take a shot? And why not the estrogen blocker?


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> You have to donate blood or take meds if your rbc gets too high.


I'm wondering whether I CAN donate blood. I have in the past, but that was before my system was full of heart and blood pressure meds.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

uwe.blab said:


> How often should you take a shot? And why not the estrogen blocker?


I think once a week is a minimum but twice a week or more is better. More frequent injections minimizes the peaks and valleys. 
I use cream twice daily and I’ve had fantastic results from that. 
If needed I can post links but estrogen levels should rise with testosterone levels. 
Once place I used put me on anastastrozole (spelling is probably wrong) but my estrogen was low and I also read one of the side affects is decreasing bone density so I stopped. That was before I found out our estrogen should rise with higher testosterone levels.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Deepsouthdude said:


> Get your total testosterone, free testosterone and shbg checked. They all are important. Good luck in your journey.


That's what I'm working on now. Bio available testosterone below normal, total 483 ng/dL, SHBG way up at 91 nmol/L. Probably still in partial andropause.

So how "Deep South" are you? I joke that my wife is about as deep South as you can get as she is Australian. Next stop Antarctica.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Deepsouthdude said:


> I think once a week is a minimum but twice a week or more is better. More frequent injections minimizes the peaks and valleys.
> I use cream twice daily and I’ve had fantastic results from that.
> If needed I can post links but estrogen levels should rise with testosterone levels.
> Once place I used put me on anastastrozole (spelling is probably wrong) but my estrogen was low and I also read one of the side affects is decreasing bone density so I stopped. That was before I found out our estrogen should rise with higher testosterone levels.


So I have not started yet, but I was told that "you do not want your estrogen levels to rise" due to mood and other side effects. 

Are you doing ok with higher estrogen?


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

Julie's Husband said:


> That's what I'm working on now. Bio available testosterone below normal, total 483 ng/dL, SHBG way up at 91 nmol/L. Probably still in partial andropause.
> 
> So how "Deep South" are you? I joke that my wife is about as deep South as you can get as she is Australian. Next stop Antarctica.


I’m in southwest Louisiana.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

OP, you're 32 - I would give it some time and try some other solutions first. Are you exercising? Eating well? Drinking too much? 

T shots are for life because your body stops making it. I'd definitely give other options including boner pills a try before T treatment. 

You've obviously been suffering from major anxiety if you lost 85 lbs without trying. Are you seeing a therapist? I personally don't believe in talk therapy (for me), but it seems to work for many people. 

Also, did this attempted bumping of uglies happen twice in the same night, or two separate dates?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

nhraracer said:


> Is this something that overtime will fix itself? I did take a testosterone test and my levels were low.


So how low are you talking about? Testosterone total doesn't tell the whole story. And the levels can fluctuate over time. IMO a competent endocrinologist or urologist who is up on male reproductive issues is the person to see.

Personally, rather doubt that a 32 year old has low T. It IS possible, but I would more suspect the issue with the new flame is a psychological one. If you were married from 20 to 30 and she left you for another, that is a huge hit to your psyche. So your first time with a new woman would be a challenge on many levels. 

Are you talking you had trouble with round two of the same encounter? Heck many men of any age might find that a challenge. But you were married for ten years and probably know that, but maybe your wife never put you to the challenge so to speak. Your refractory period might be 24 hours. You have to use other methods on the woman before, and slow the whole engagement down so you can last the duration. Look, you said your wife was LD, and you didn't get much practice. And you lost a bunch of weight so that is a stress on you. 

Give yourself some slack before you jump into injecting testosterone. Practice makes perfect, your GF can help if she is willing. She might take it as a challenge.


----------



## nhraracer (Sep 11, 2020)

OnTheRocks said:


> OP, you're 32 - I would give it some time and try some other solutions first. Are you exercising? Eating well? Drinking too much?
> 
> T shots are for life because your body stops making it. I'd definitely give other options including boner pills a try before T treatment.
> 
> ...



Yes I am exercising and going to the gym M-F and my weight loss has mostly been healthy, obviously at first I wasn’t eating and so on but I do eat well and good now. Yes I was seeing a therapist and haven’t since earlier this year (she said I seemed to be doing good).

No it was two separate nights. The first night went fine but the 2nd one was the issue


----------



## nhraracer (Sep 11, 2020)

Rus47 said:


> So how low are you talking about? Testosterone total doesn't tell the whole story. And the levels can fluctuate over time. IMO a competent endocrinologist or urologist who is up on male reproductive issues is the person to see.
> 
> Personally, rather doubt that a 32 year old has low T. It IS possible, but I would more suspect the issue with the new flame is a psychological one. If you were married from 20 to 30 and she left you for another, that is a huge hit to your psyche. So your first time with a new woman would be a challenge on many levels.
> 
> ...


No it was about a day later. The first time wasn’t much of an issue (she said it was good). The 2nd time was the problem. Went up but had issues staying up. Maybe it is all in my head? But yes my ex wife from 20-30 leaving for someone else abruptly was a large blow to me.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

nhraracer said:


> No it was about a day later. The first time wasn’t much of an issue (she said it was good). The 2nd time was the problem. Went up but had issues staying up. Maybe it is all in my head? But yes my ex wife from 20-30 leaving for someone else abruptly was a large blow to me.


You went from being married to someone who was LD ( with you ), so your frequency was low, to being understandably uninterested for a long time. So of course the first few times with a new woman, who you know has great expectations is going to be a challenge. And, when it doesn't stay up it becomes panic time. So now, you have a challenge of psychological in your head. The next time you are together, the last engagement is the elephant in the room.

In your shoes, I would be inclined to use your hands and mouth on her exclusively the next time you are together. Inotherwords, push PIV to the back of the queue if it even happens. More than likely you will get a huge erection just from that. But don't have those expectations, Just go to work with the tools at hand so to speak. If you get her really cranked up she may go to work on you and solve the problem. 

The key is to get the psychological "fear of failure" out of the picture. Plan to give her the best time she has ever had with everything except your penis.


----------



## nhraracer (Sep 11, 2020)

Rus47 said:


> You went from being married to someone who was LD ( with you ), so your frequency was low, to being understandably uninterested for a long time. So of course the first few times with a new woman, who you know has great expectations is going to be a challenge. And, when it doesn't stay up it becomes panic time. So now, you have a challenge of psychological in your head. The next time you are together, the last engagement is the elephant in the room.
> 
> In your shoes, I would be inclined to use your hands and mouth on her exclusively the next time you are together. Inotherwords, push PIV to the back of the queue if it even happens. More than likely you will get a huge erection just from that. But don't have those expectations, Just go to work with the tools at hand so to speak. If you get her really cranked up she may go to work on you and solve the problem.
> 
> The key is to get the psychological "fear of failure" out of the picture. Plan to give her the best time she has ever had with everything except your penis.


thank you I appreciate that


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

nhraracer said:


> thank you I appreciate that


The foreplay Rus47 suggests works with castrate men so it is definitely worth a try. And you both have fun with the foreplay that most women seem to like.

By the way, I've seen women so highly aroused that a man could just drop his flaccid penis in, no erection needed. Bet THAT would set things off.


----------



## nhraracer (Sep 11, 2020)

Julie's Husband said:


> The foreplay Rus47 suggests works with castrate men so it is definitely worth a try. And you both have fun with the foreplay that most women seem to like.
> 
> By the way, I've seen women so highly aroused that a man could just drop his flaccid penis in, no erection needed. Bet THAT would set things off.


Thanks. She was really good about the whole thing and didn’t make me feel bad


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Julie's Husband said:


> The foreplay Rus47 suggests works with castrate men so it is definitely worth a try. And you both have fun with the foreplay that most women seem to like.
> 
> By the way, I've seen women so highly aroused that a man could just drop his flaccid penis in, no erection needed. Bet THAT would set things off.


Spooning can facilitate entry absent a strong erection, and the subsequent stimulation can improve the situation. The old book "Joy of Sex" mentioned this as a method for a couple to deal with ED.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Deepsouthdude said:


> I think once a week is a minimum but twice a week or more is better. More frequent injections minimizes the peaks and valleys.
> I use cream twice daily and I’ve had fantastic results from that.
> If needed I can post links but estrogen levels should rise with testosterone levels.
> Once place I used put me on anastastrozole (spelling is probably wrong) but my estrogen was low and I also read one of the side affects is decreasing bone density so I stopped. That was before I found out our estrogen should rise with higher testosterone levels.





Deepsouthdude said:


> I think once a week is a minimum but twice a week or more is better. More frequent injections minimizes the peaks and valleys.
> I use cream twice daily and I’ve had fantastic results from that.
> If needed I can post links but estrogen levels should rise with testosterone levels.
> Once place I used put me on anastastrozole (spelling is probably wrong) but my estrogen was low and I also read one of the side affects is decreasing bone density so I stopped. That was before I found out our estrogen should rise with higher testosterone levels.


What is wrong with the estrogen blocker @Deepsouthdude ? I have not started TRT yet but they did tell me it is not good to have elevated estrogen, and that I should take the estrogen blocker. Do you feel ok with your estrogen being higher?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

uwe.blab said:


> What is wrong with the estrogen blocker @Deepsouthdude ? I have not started TRT yet but they did tell me it is not good to have elevated estrogen, and that I should take the estrogen blocker. Do you feel ok with your estrogen being higher?


If your estrogen is high, that combats what the testosterone provides. And there is some risk with TRT of conversion of the excess Testosterone to estrogen in the Liver. So at least they should be testing for that. If they told you to take a blocker there must be a reason that they can explain to you. My estrogen wasn't a concern and hasnt become a concern, so have never taken a blocker.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Rus47 said:


> If your estrogen is high, that combats what the testosterone provides. And there is some risk with TRT of conversion of the excess Testosterone to estrogen in the Liver. So at least they should be testing for that. If they told you to take a blocker there must be a reason that they can explain to you. My estrogen wasn't a concern and hasnt become a concern, so have never taken a blocker.


they said bloodwork every 5 weeks but that estrogen rises with testosterone so recommend starting with the estrogen blocker.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

uwe.blab said:


> they said bloodwork every 5 weeks but that estrogen rises with testosterone so recommend starting with the estrogen blocker.


Well, I don't know who "they" is. In my case, estrogen has not risen. They pay closest attention to my PSA and Hemocrit. The first because I had cancerous prostate removed decades ago. The second because red blood cell accumulation could cause a stroke or heart attack. Nothing has risen except Testosterone since I started 2 years ago.

Everyone is different. I think we pay a doctor for their expertise and we need to follow their prescriptions or find another doctor. So if your experts say take an estrogen blocker, then you need to do what they say.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Rus47 said:


> Well, I don't know who "they" is. In my case, estrogen has not risen. They pay closest attention to my PSA and Hemocrit. The first because I had cancerous prostate removed decades ago. The second because red blood cell accumulation could cause a stroke or heart attack. Nothing has risen except Testosterone since I started 2 years ago.
> 
> Everyone is different. I think we pay a doctor for their expertise and we need to follow their prescriptions or find another doctor. So if your experts say take an estrogen blocker, then you need to do what they say.


yes, a dr/nurse during a discussion re what to expect. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

uwe.blab said:


> What is wrong with the estrogen blocker @Deepsouthdude ? I have not started TRT yet but they did tell me it is not good to have elevated estrogen, and that I should take the estrogen blocker. Do you feel ok with your estrogen being higher?


I don’t think estrogen blockers are necessary. I’ll get some supporting literature this evening for you. 
I don’t know my current estrogen level but since my total testosterone is somewhere over 1500 I’m sure my estrogen level is decent. 
When I see my urologist again I’m going to ask to have that checked along with some other things I’m curious about. 
Side note: In the past I’ve done injections once a week, once every two weeks and once every three weeks (every two and every three totally sucks, jacks your hormones like nobodies business) and on all three of those regimens my estrogen was on the lower end.


----------



## nhraracer (Sep 11, 2020)

Soo say I took a boner pill. Would that help in the long run or once I stopped taking it, I would be right back where I am now? I do believe it’s all in my head given my divorce and large weight loss


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

nhraracer said:


> Hello all! Not sure this is the right place so sorry! I’m 32 and was blindsided by a divorce (she left for someone else) when I was 30 to someone I had been with for over 10 years. (You can probably find my original post). I was overweight and am now down about 85lbs and almost don’t look the same lol. I do feel better about myself for sure. When my ex wife left it was a large self esteem blow for sure and I had no sex drive for months and months and wasn’t interested in dating anyone for the longest time. So recently I have been talking to someone for awhile and we met and had sex. The first time seemed to have went well and then we went to try again I had issues (keeping it up). She was very good/understanding about it and didn’t make me feel bad about it. Is this something that overtime will fix itself? I did take a testosterone test and my levels were low.
> Also, my ex wife had a low libido so we didn’t have sex a lot and I got used to that and her not really initiating sex much at all.
> Thanks for the help


Are you up for weight lifting? Maybe some resistance training?

A good vitamin supplementation and diet are a must as well.

If you have the will, going vegan will absolutely give you a shot of pure steel in your drawers.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

nhraracer said:


> Soo say I took a boner pill. Would that help in the long run or once I stopped taking it, I would be right back where I am now? I do believe it’s all in my head given my divorce and large weight loss


The PDE5 inhibitors ("boner pills") work by blocking the chemicals that deflate an erection and allowing better blood flow. They were originally invented to deal with hypertension. IF your problem is blood flow, then they will work and when you stop taking them you will be right back where you were. IF your problem is psychological, they CAN jump start you enough that the success will eliminate need for them.

If you are fully functional alone without the "boner pills" then you dont need them, the issue is psychological


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Are you still overweight? Fat can aromatize testosterone and convert it to estrogen. May have to take an AI, but when, BMI is closer to normal, get off it. Estrogen is needed for the health of circulatory system. E makes the lining of veins/arteries more elastic so you don't want it low either. 

My urologist says men feel best between 1100-1200. I use compounded cream now, more needles. Took my labs the other day at 4 hrs after application, supposed to be 5 hrs. It was 1400. Cream is very effective.


----------



## nhraracer (Sep 11, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> Are you up for weight lifting? Maybe some resistance training?
> 
> A good vitamin supplementation and diet are a must as well.
> 
> If you have the will, going vegan will absolutely give you a shot of pure steel in your drawers.


I actually go to the gym M-F to lift weights. Why type of vitamins?


----------



## nhraracer (Sep 11, 2020)

Rus47 said:


> The PDE5 inhibitors ("boner pills") work by blocking the chemicals that deflate an erection and allowing better blood flow. They were originally invented to deal with hypertension. IF your problem is blood flow, then they will work and when you stop taking them you will be right back where you were. IF your problem is psychological, they CAN jump start you enough that the success will eliminate need for them.
> 
> If you are fully functional alone without the "boner pills" then you dont need them, the issue is psychological


Ohh I see. I don’t think bloodflow is the issue. If I watch porn I can “get it up”. When I was married I didn’t really have any issues and had a high sex drive (horny a lot) but ex wife had a low sex drive and being denied a good bit didn’t help then followed divorce. I can watch porn and it’s okay (still not like it used to be). I was mainly wondering if the pills would help me enough to “get out of my own head” so to speak then just stop taking them after awhile


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Divinely Favored said:


> Are you still overweight? Fat can aromatize testosterone and convert it to estrogen. May have to take an AI, but when, BMI is closer to normal, get off it. Estrogen is needed for the health of circulatory system. E makes the lining of veins/arteries more elastic so you don't want it low either.
> 
> My urologist says men feel best between 1100-1200. I use compounded cream now, more needles. Took my labs the other day at 4 hrs after application, supposed to be 5 hrs. *It was 1400*. Cream is very effective.


Do you foresee a circumstance of reducing the dosage to lower the total T?


----------



## nhraracer (Sep 11, 2020)

Divinely Favored said:


> Are you still overweight? Fat can aromatize testosterone and convert it to estrogen. May have to take an AI, but when, BMI is closer to normal, get off it. Estrogen is needed for the health of circulatory system. E makes the lining of veins/arteries more elastic so you don't want it low either.
> 
> My urologist says men feel best between 1100-1200. I use compounded cream now, more needles. Took my labs the other day at 4 hrs after application, supposed to be 5 hrs. It was 1400. Cream is very effective.


I am not much overweight anymore. I didn’t really have any issues when I was overweight to be honest. I was horny a lot lol. But ex wife’s low sex drive and being denied a good bit didn’t help then followed by divorce. So I think my issue is more psychological then an actual physical problem.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

nhraracer said:


> I am not much overweight anymore. I didn’t really have any issues when I was overweight to be honest. I was horny a lot lol. But ex wife’s low sex drive and being denied a good bit didn’t help then followed by divorce. So I think my issue is more psychological then an actual physical problem.


I agree with this.


nhraracer said:


> I was mainly wondering if the pills would help me enough to “get out of my own head” so to speak then just stop taking them after awhile


Yes, they surely can. And nothing wrong with trying them. Personally I have found low dose Cialis ( 2.5 or 5 Mg ) a better option because if you take them every day at the same time, you don't need to be concerned about scheduling stuff. You will be loaded for bare anytime the opportunity "arises".

Indeed, you need to arrive at a place where you aren't even thinking about potential failure. Success breeds success. You have had a lot of psychological damage done by your XW, and dealing with a new woman who you aren't totally comfortable with is putting pressure into your head.


----------



## nhraracer (Sep 11, 2020)

Rus47 said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> Yes, they surely can. And nothing wrong with trying them. Personally I have found low dose Cialis ( 2.5 or 5 Mg ) a better option because if you take them every day at the same time, you don't need to be concerned about scheduling stuff. You will be loaded for bare anytime the opportunity "arises".
> 
> Indeed, you need to arrive at a place where you aren't even thinking about potential failure. Success breeds success. You have had a lot of psychological damage done by your XW, and dealing with a new woman who you aren't totally comfortable with is putting pressure into your head.


Okay I was looking at a few and Cialis seemed to have the bigger window. And you won’t have a “boner” that won’t go away right?? Sorry but I don’t know how those pills work.

luckily this new girl is very understanding and she herself isn’t putting shy pressure on. New place (her place), different woman and so on all adds anxiety and nervousness to the situation. We were laying in bed against each other and it “rose” but then went back down. Back when I was married, the ex and I would hug sometimes and that’s all it took LOL


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

nhraracer said:


> Okay I was looking at a few and Cialis seemed to have the bigger window. And you won’t have a “boner” that won’t go away right?? Sorry but I don’t know how those pills work.
> 
> luckily this new girl is very understanding and she herself isn’t putting shy pressure on. New place (her place), different woman and so on all adds anxiety and nervousness to the situation. We were laying in bed against each other and it “rose” but then went back down. Back when I was married, the ex and I would hug sometimes and that’s all it took LOL


No, with lower dosage no issues. Yes, nerves are the issue. Your GF ought take it as a challenge. My wife always did

Like I said before, focus on using your hands and mouth on her. Push the PIV into the background. That will get both of you so cranked you wont even be thinking about performance. Focus on the trip, not the destination


----------



## nhraracer (Sep 11, 2020)

Rus47 said:


> No, with lower dosage no issues. Yes, nerves are the issue. Your GF ought take it as a challenge. My wife always did
> 
> Like I said before, focus on using your hands and mouth on her. Push the PIV into the background. That will get both of you so cranked you wont even be thinking about performance. Focus on the trip, not the destination


Okay thank you. What doctor should I see to prescribe something like that to me?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

nhraracer said:


> I actually go to the gym M-F to lift weights. Why type of vitamins?


A good natural multi vitamin and zinc and copper together.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

nhraracer said:


> Okay thank you. What doctor should I see to prescribe something like that to me?


My GP was more than happy to give me a script. Just be sure you arent taking nitrates or other BP meds. There are potential interactions.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> Do you foresee a circumstance of reducing the dosage to lower the total T?


I think I took my PM dose late and then the AM dose and labs 4.25 hrs later than 5 hrs as it should have been. May skip occasional pm dose. 

I have found, too high T can screw with sexual satisfaction just like too low can.
When on injections and running high, started having desensitization issues. I was like the Energizer bunny, I could go for over an hour and not climax. Left wife a jumbled mess on the bed after 6-8 major orgasms(talking almost seizere like, gasping, eyes rolling back)(yes wife and I are very, very blessed she is easily multi-orgasmic) but I could not get to one.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

nhraracer said:


> I am not much overweight anymore. I didn’t really have any issues when I was overweight to be honest. I was horny a lot lol. But ex wife’s low sex drive and being denied a good bit didn’t help then followed by divorce. So I think my issue is more psychological then an actual physical problem.


You can take 1/2 capsule yohembi root, 1000mg L-Argenine, L-Citruline, Vit D3 and Zink. 
You will not even need a hammer to drive nails, check tire pressure on 18 wheeler, stand back I got this. Unzip and pull out the tire knocker.

Go for 30-45 min. Lay in bed for 10 and you are ready for Round #2.
Ding! Ding! Wife with a gleam in her eye says, "Is daddy still hungry?" as she climbs in the saddle.


----------



## nhraracer (Sep 11, 2020)

Divinely Favored said:


> You can take 1/2 capsule yohembi root, 1000mg L-Argenine, L-Citruline, Vit D3 and Zink.
> You will not even need a hammer to drive nails, check tire pressure on 18 wheeler, stand back I got this. Unzip and pull out the tire knocker.
> 
> Go for 30-45 min. Lay in bed for 10 and you are ready for Round #2.
> Ding! Ding! Wife with a gleam in her eye says, "Is daddy still hungry?" as she climbs in the saddle.


I take pre workout stuff for working out. One of those things is nitric oxide and am wondering if that alone could help me?


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

The L


nhraracer said:


> I take pre workout stuff for working out. One of those things is nitric oxide and am wondering if that alone could help me?


L-Argenine promotes NiO production. It would put you ahead of the curve.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Could be nerves. Thinking too much. Booze. Lot of factors. May be best to talk with your doctor. See what T levels are?


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

IM sent.


----------



## nhraracer (Sep 11, 2020)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Could be nerves. Thinking too much. Booze. Lot of factors. May be best to talk with your doctor. See what T levels are?


I’m sure it is my nerves and over thinking. I don’t drink so I know it’s not alcohol lol. I believe it’s all in my head and just wondering how to get it out of my head so to speak


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

nhraracer said:


> I’m sure it is my nerves and over thinking. I don’t drink so I know it’s not alcohol lol. I believe it’s all in my head and just wondering how to get it out of my head so to speak


Maybe try to not think? just enjoy?


----------



## nhraracer (Sep 11, 2020)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Maybe try to not think? just enjoy?


I’m definitely trying that!


----------

